# Paph. parishii



## The Mutant (Jun 9, 2013)

So, I gave into peer pressure and ordered a BS parishii, but looking at slipperorchids.info, I see that this guy *don't* want much light and it wants what looks like a colder, dryer period. I'm thinking I might have taken on more than I can handle this time (since I'm a windowsill grower and all) .

So, how do you guys grow your parishii? Do they get colder temperatures and a dryer period? What kind of substrate do you use?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 9, 2013)

try it an see. I understand the key is coarser mix so they can be dryer in winter.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 9, 2013)

I scanned in this article from a TAPS newsletter from Feb 2001. While you live in a different climate the principles are the same.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 9, 2013)

Cool and shady, drier in winter. Warmer and wetter but still shady in spring and summer. Keep the mix in good shape and you should have luck.


----------



## Rick (Jun 9, 2013)

Mine is in a basket. 50/50 moss and coarse limestone gravel

I always thought these were compact plants when I was feeding standard MSU. They never got more than 14-16" and always seemed to end up with root problems. They would also die after blooming. When I went low K the one I have now grew to quite large size in only a year. Mine is almost up to 24" leaf span. Also has a new growth coming on, so maybe it will bloom this summer.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 10, 2013)

Rick, why limestone gravel when its not calcicolous and is epiphytic? Thanks


----------



## Trithor (Jun 10, 2013)

Does dianthum have similar requirements?


----------



## Stone (Jun 10, 2013)

I grew one in a basket 20 years ago in treefern fiber/moss mix and in a cold glasshouse which got down to 5C very regularly. It did very well and got up to about 3/4 growths from memory. From what I remember they enjoyed drying out quickly (not completely) between waterings. I think dianthum likes a bit more heat.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the information people! One thing is for certain, this Paph won't like living with me since I can't really provide cold temperatures... One option is to keep it outside during autumn for two months.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 10, 2013)

grow it first. Worry about flowers second.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 10, 2013)

I suspect if you leave the fans on, with the windows open in autumn, it will get quite cool:rollhappy:


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 10, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> grow it first. Worry about flowers second.


Oki-doki. 



Trithor said:


> I suspect if you leave the fans on, with the windows open in autumn, it will get quite cool:rollhappy:


I think, all I have to do is to leave the windows open and we'll all be getting frostbites.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jun 10, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> grow it first. Worry about flowers second.



I like the way you think.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 13, 2013)

I forgot to ask; how much light do they want? Some of you wrote shady, and on slipperorchids.info it says "deep shadow". So, less than Phal light? I hope it'll come tomorrow, and that the net pots I've ordered will come then too.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 13, 2013)

Sorry for the diversion, Mutant, where did you learn English? I have noticed that you seem to be very 'at home' with the language


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 13, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Sorry for the diversion, Mutant, where did you learn English? I have noticed that you seem to be very 'at home' with the language


Firstly, we start with English in elementary school (when children are around seven-eight), secondly, TV-shows and movies for children are the only ones dubbed, the rest are subbed. Most Swedes are pretty much at home with English.

For me personally, I grew up with British TV-shows such as, Monty Python, Black Adder, The Young Ones, Jeeves and Wooster etc. Most importantly, I read a lot of novels in English. My favourite authors are Sir Terry Pratchett, George R.R. Martin, and Stephen King. I've also studied English at university, and I have plans of becoming an English - Swedish translator some day. 

Plus, I'm a member of several American based forums, which helps A LOT.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 14, 2013)

*It has arrived...*

And I don't know what to think. It's definitely BS, it has five mature growths and one start. What's left of the root system though... I removed everything that was rotten, which was about 90% of it, and it's left with about two-three new root tips (the largest of the new roots, is about 1-2 cm).

It also has some ugly spots on several of the leaves and I don't like the look of them. I thought I should remove as much as possible of the ugly parts, just to be sure it doesn't have anything nasty.

So, what do I do with it? I have a net pot, which is much to big, but with a coarser mix, maybe I can use it anyway? Should I stuff it into the terrarium to encourage some root growth?

Here's the plant:






Here's a picture of some of the ugly spots (sorry about the quality):


----------



## Trithor (Jun 14, 2013)

I have certainly started with less root on new plants. The plant looks very good. I would be tempted to soak it in a mild fungicide, and pot it in a coarse mix, put it in a high humidity environment and only water very sparingly. You are in early summer, so I believe it will root quickly. Just keep an eye on it that it does not develop any rot especialy on the areas that have blemishes. I believe it will settle and do just fine.


----------



## atlantis (Jun 14, 2013)

Be patient. This plant NEEDS more roots. 
I´ve seen other of your multis in another thread. Be careful with the light on this one. Definetly parishii doesn´t like excesive light levels.

Good luck !!


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 14, 2013)

*Trithor:* I hope it'll be fine... I've sort of lost the little confidence I had managed to build up, because of how bad my baby roths are doing. 

I potted it into one of my new net pots, in a coarse bark, leca, sphagnum, and perlite mix. I added sphagnum on top to protect the new little root nubs that are poking through.

*Atlantis:* I know they don't want much light, I've asked about what light levels is good for it but haven't gotten an answer yet. I'm keeping it so that it gets less light than the Phals at the moment.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 14, 2013)

Less light then phals is a good start. Keep the plant plumped up not too much water but don't cheat it either. One way I gauge the need to water is the moss on top...damp leave it...drying out water. I've seen those blemishes on plants before, I'm not concerned but do watch them just in case something down the road becomes of them.


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 15, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> Less light then phals is a good start. Keep the plant plumped up not too much water but don't cheat it either. One way I gauge the need to water is the moss on top...damp leave it...drying out water. I've seen those blemishes on plants before, I'm not concerned but do watch them just in case something down the road becomes of them.


Thanks for the tips! I think it'll dry up fairly quick in the substrate + net pot its potted in, maybe a day. I have skewers in all the pots to be able to gauge when they want water. I still need to learn to get the watering right though.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 15, 2013)

Be carefull that you are not poking the skewers into your developing roots. Keep humidity high, warm, good air circulation (not a gale!), and water as Rick pointed out , use the 'Goldilocks Principle' (not too little, not too much, just enough)


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 15, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Be carefull that you are not poking the skewers into your developing roots. Keep humidity high, warm, good air circulation (not a gale!), and water as Rick pointed out , use the 'Goldilocks Principle' (not too little, not too much, just enough)


Trust me, that's my worst nightmare! But since I just repotted it, I know where the little buggers are hiding, so I can avoid poking them. I always keep the skewers in the same position, so that if a root should encounter them, they can grow around them. So far I haven't skewered any roots (I think...hope...).

I think the air circulation is good where I keep it, but no gales, just moving air. The fans seem to have created some sort of air tunnel right there, so one of the doors keep gently closing itself. This without the fans even being near it, which is quite interesting.


----------



## Trithor (Jun 15, 2013)

Poltergeist?


----------



## The Mutant (Jun 15, 2013)

Trithor said:


> Poltergeist?


A fan induced poltergeist... Hmm... Quite possible. :rollhappy:


----------

